# Looper options - Jam Man Solo or RC-3, or "other"?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to get myself a looper. The most omnipresent options in town would seem to be either a Digitech Jam Man (or Jam-Man solo), or a Boss RC-3, in addition to the Line 6 DL4.

Any personal experiences people would like to relate that recommend or contra-indicate one?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No experience here, but this Vox one is brand new... VOX | Lil' Looper


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting, but given the choice of more loop time and presets, versus on-board effects, I'll take the former.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What is the one KT Tunstall is using? She calls it " the wee bastard"


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

The Jamman's I've used were all very nice. They do seem to be a bit like magic, lining up the loop overdubs nicely -- much more nicely than I know I've played it. And then CF card support on it is great and good way to trigger backing tracks with your feet.

The Mac Daddy of loopers in the Gibson Oberheim/Echoplex -- you can find them used from time to time in the $500 range. Expensive if they break though.

The runner up for king-of-the-loop hill has got to be the Boomerang. They have this roller pedal that is a sweet feature. Lets you adjust the looping audio level to a fine degree. And they do magic looping like the Jamman does. Pricey though.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

iaresee said:


> The Jamman's I've used were all very nice. They do seem to be a bit like magic, lining up the loop overdubs nicely -- much more nicely than I know I've played it. And then CF card support on it is great and good way to trigger backing tracks with your feet.
> 
> The Mac Daddy of loopers in the Gibson Oberheim/Echoplex -- you can find them used from time to time in the $500 range. Expensive if they break though.
> 
> The runner up for king-of-the-loop hill has got to be the Boomerang. They have this roller pedal that is a sweet feature. Lets you adjust the looping audio level to a fine degree. And they do magic looping like the Jamman does. Pricey though.


I have a Boomerang II. It's a great looper/phrase sampler. The only drawback is it is kind of large ...definitely won't fit on a pedalboard. (I am thinking of selling it actually).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> What is the one KT Tunstall is using? She calls it " the wee bastard"


Akai pro E2 Headrush.

[video=youtube;_5M05mdVW1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5M05mdVW1Q[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Big_Daddy said:


> I have a Boomerang II. It's a great looper/phrase sampler. The only drawback is it is kind of large ...definitely won't fit on a pedalboard. (I am thinking of selling it actually).


Yea, I've always thought the II was the perfect looper form factor. Spaced well enough to be useful live. With the built-in wheel. Awesome pedal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Mark, if you want to see some really fine looping check out Wayne Eagles (rwe333). He's a local musician who's really excellent with a looper. He favours the Echoplex AFAIK. Though, I maybe saw him selling one of his units recently...not sure. Might not have been him.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I popped down to Spaceman today to buy a Digitech Jam Man solo they had for decent price. Unfortunately, someone saw it after I did yesterday and also thought it was a decent price. Dang!! The feature I kind of like about the Digitech is the USB port and the option to load the micro-SD card up with editted loops.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's JamMan delay on sale at L&M...

Long & McQuade - Digitech JamMan Delay


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Probably a little more firepower than this soldier can handle, though.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I've got one of the older JamMan's with the 2 foot switches. I find it much easier to work with than the Solo my friend had.

Always been amazed with what some people can do with a looper. Keller Williams is one of my favs...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was looking at a Youtube walk-through of the two-switch unit, and the reviewer essentially conveyed that one did just about everythng with the left switch anyways. So, rightly or wrongly, I got the impression that the Solo vs two-switch version was largely the ability to plug in a mic, and separately adjust voice and instrument levels. Apart from that (and without reading the manual in any detail) the two units didn't seem a lot different. Or am I mistaken?


----------

